# MMAFPTUFC Graphic Request Thread



## T.B.

Alright...

So, this is the official thread to request your avatars & banners in.

Please use this template (it will make it easier for those who may fill your request):

Fighter:

Photos You Want Used:

Main Text:

Sub Text:

Color(s):

---

*Sizes are already determined.*

*OH---and the person who does your request will determine the cost.*


----------



## MLS

Fighter: Nate Diaz

Photos You Want Used:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















Main Text: MLS

Color(s): Don't care

if no gifs then I got a picture I will use.


----------



## 6sidedlie

mmm. I really wish someone would make me that gif of Kampmann.

But I scroll around for a new puppy!


----------



## Lotus

sounds good to me trey

Fighter: Clay Guida

Photos You Want Used: http://mmamania.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/clay-guida.jpg

Main Text: Lotus


Color(s): not sure if you can sprise me with something pimp that's awesome


----------



## NikosCC

Sorry fellas. i don't do Gifs. I have no prob hooking up Banners and Avs..

Lotus im working on one now for ya..


----------



## Lotus

thanks alot nikos hope it is pimp tight ninja!


----------



## kds13

Fighter: Sean Sherk
Image: http://www.sherdog.com/news/picture_gallery.asp?pic_id=46524&t_id=sean%20sherk&my_page=5









Main Text: kds13 (white text)
Color: Blue Border


----------



## NikosCC

KDS I'm pretty sure you want a Avy.. but when anyone post please specify weather its a Signature or a Avy..


----------



## kds13

NikosCC said:


> KDS I'm pretty sure you want a Avy.. but when anyone post please specify weather its a Signature or a Avy..


Avy, yes sir. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## T.B.

Free. :thumb01:


----------



## NikosCC

500.00 credits:thumbsup:

Lotus hope you like it..


----------



## southpaw447

Need a Machida Avatar using this photo.










Something flashy would be cool. Red or Blue.

and SP447 somewhere near the bottom corner

Could an Admin change my User Title to

Karate Master


----------



## NikosCC

How's that?


----------



## Lotus

nikos theres a slight problem my limit is 500x100 or 19.5kb or smaller for sigs


----------



## southpaw447

NikosCC said:


> How's that?


Looks good how much?


----------



## NikosCC

How's that Lotus i made it smaller for you..


----------



## NikosCC

southpaw447 said:


> Looks good how much?



Nothing..


----------



## Tripod87

Sig Request

Fighter: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira

Photos: 









































You don't have to use all of the photos, I just found some so the maker doesn't have to surf the net to find any. Although I would like the first one in the center of the sig

Main Text:Minotauro
Sub Text:Tripod87
Colors:Green and Yellow wherever applicable

Avatar
Photo:









Text: Tripod87
Color: Yellow or Green Border, can't decide which looks better
And crop out the...Sherdog part. Ew

Thanks!


----------



## Sterling

*Avatar of Forrest..*

Picture:










Note Kinda just cut out with a cool font with Sterling and Forrest somewhere.


*Sig of Forrest*

Pictures:




































*Note..Make my colors and font match in my sig and avatar. You designers know what looks good. I would also like Xtreme Couture in there somewhere as well...already got a camp in the works*.

Thanks.


----------



## 6sidedlie

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1174/1423552601_dbae03583a.jpg

There's one for the avator, blue font and make it look the way you do. 6SL on it would be nice to.

Thanks brothas


----------



## T.B.

Sterling said:


> *Avatar of Forrest..*
> 
> Note Kinda just cut out with a cool font with Sterling and Forrest somewhere.














6sidedlie said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1174/1423552601_dbae03583a.jpg
> 
> There's one for the avator, blue font and make it look the way you do. 6SL on it would be nice to.
> 
> Thanks brothas


----------



## 6sidedlie

How much sir Bennett?!


----------



## T.B.

6sidedlie said:


> How much sir Bennett?!


'es FREE senor


----------



## MLS

I need a sig boys.

Fighter: Nick Diaz

Photos You Want Used: any of these http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?pn=4&fa=MultiMedia.GalleryImgList&gid=357 

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?pn=2&fa=MultiMedia.GalleryImgList&gid=330

but if this one fits with your theme I want this one in there. 
http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=Mul...5&return=fa=MultiMedia.GalleryImgList&gid=357

Main Text:MLS

Color(s): Black/red don't really care


----------



## NikosCC

Tripod87 said:


> Sig Request
> 
> Fighter: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to use all of the photos, I just found some so the maker doesn't have to surf the net to find any. Although I would like the first one in the center of the sig
> 
> Main Text:Minotauro
> Sub Text:Tripod87
> Colors:Green and Yellow wherever applicable
> 
> Avatar
> Photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Text: Tripod87
> Color: Yellow or Green Border, can't decide which looks better
> And crop out the...Sherdog part. Ew
> 
> Thanks!


Working on it now for ya..


----------



## IronMan

I just picked up Frank Mir. I could use a new Avi and Banner. Rep is definitely offered.


----------



## T.B.




----------



## Sterling

T.B. said:


>



Thanks Trey...Very good work bro...It's perfect:thumbsup:


----------



## plazzman

IronMan said:


> I just picked up Frank Mir. I could use a new Avi and Banner. Rep is definitely offered.













Banner on the way


----------



## WarHERO

Need something more exciting than the one now. 

Fighter: Rampage

Photos you want used: http://www.sherdog.com/news/picture_gallery.asp?pic_id=33387&f_id=348&my_page=9
Or better pick you can find

Main text: W.H. or WarHERO

Color: Dark red (Dark red border)


----------



## NikosCC

and i did a Avy but T.B. beat me to it..










Hope you like em..

500.00 Credits


----------



## NikosCC

How is this WAR??

500.00 Credits:thumbsup:


----------



## Suvaco

Need a sig and an avatar.

Fighter: Demian Maia
Photos you want used: Whatever you think looks best.
Main text: Either Wawa or Wawaweewa
Text: Blue and if possible add a little yellow

Sorry, I couldn't find any pictures, I'm not good at that kind of stuff.


----------



## WarHERO

NikosCC said:


> How is this WAR??
> 
> 500.00 Credits:thumbsup:


Wow.....well worth it


----------



## NikosCC

WAWA gimme a lil i'll get ya..


----------



## Sterling

*Request : Sig of Forrest*

Pictures:




































*Note..Make my colors match my avatar . You designers know what looks good. I would also like Xtreme Couture in there somewhere as well...already got a camp in the works*.

Thanks


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

I'd GREATLY appreciate a Rashad Evans signature and avatar. I'll spend up to 1000 points on each.


----------



## plazzman

*THE DESIGNERS ASK YOU TO PLEASE USE THIS FORMAT FOR REQUESTS*

It makes things much easier



T.B. said:


> Alright...
> 
> So, this is the official thread to request your avatars & banners in.
> 
> Please use this template (it will make it easier for those who may fill your request):
> 
> Fighter:
> 
> Photos You Want Used:
> 
> Main Text:
> 
> Sub Text:
> 
> Color(s):
> 
> ---
> 
> *Sizes are already determined.*
> 
> *OH---and the person who does your request will determine the cost.*


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Fighter: Rashad Evans
Main Text : "Ebc_Kyle" 
Sub Text : "Sugar Rashad Evans"
You can decide colors and pictures


----------



## Tripod87

Thanks Trey and Nikos. Since I got stuff from both of yall I'll use one of each. How much for the avvy Trey?


----------



## NikosCC

Tripod87 said:


> Thanks Trey and Nikos, how much?


500.00 for the banner

Here's something i cooked up Sterling hope you lik eit..










500.00 bro..


----------



## MLS

Niko check your pm.


----------



## NikosCC

mlsman23 said:


> Niko check your pm.


I got ya bro..


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

Fighter: Jon Fitch

Photos You Want Used: Any picture that is ballin

Main Text:Shogun_is_Champ

Sub Text: none

Color(s): dont care

Avatar:

Picture: Different than my sig

Main Text: S_I_C


----------



## plazzman

S_I_C said:


> Fighter: Jon Fitch
> 
> Photos You Want Used: Any picture that is ballin
> 
> Main Text:Shogun_is_Champ
> 
> Sub Text: none
> 
> Color(s): dont care
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> Picture: Different than my sig
> 
> Main Text: S_I_C


Uno momento


----------



## plazzman

*Hey IronMan!*






















PS: You MAY have to resize...


----------



## MJB23

i need a banner please.

Fighter: Joe Lauzon

Photos:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Main Text: MJB23

color: don't really care. if blue and black look good with the way you do it then thats good otherwise i dont care.


----------



## NikosCC

MLS










Hope you like it..

500.00 bro..


----------



## NikosCC

ok guys Break time lol if i forgot ya i will get ya don't worry.... for the rest i really hope you like them..


----------



## Lotus

i ******* luv it nikos major thanks anyways im off for the night gotta go get ready for me anniversary dinner peace out yall


----------



## bbjd7

Figure I will put a request in here just in case Niko has time to make one before Plazz. 

Fighter: Tyson Griffin

Photos You Want Used: Anything I'm terrible at finding pics

Main Text: Tyson Griffin

Sub Text: Xtreme Couture

Color(s): Dark green and tan


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Come on, someone break me off with a masterpiece of my boy Rashad.


----------



## JT42

Can someone assist me in getting an avatar and sig of Nate Marquardt?

Fighter: Nathan Marquardt

Photos you want used:
I like this photo 










Also really like it when sigs have cool patterns mixed with pics in the background if something like that is possible. The pic above is great for main one but any others can be used in background as well. I am not great at finding good pics. 

Main Text: Nate "The Great" Marquardt

Sub Text: Jacksons MMA

Colors: Red and Black for Team Jackson!


----------



## NikosCC

Here wawa i even used the Real WAWA logo lol ... There really ain't many pics of him so i hope this will do..


----------



## plazzman

I hate to let Niko have all the fun, but I gotta go to soccer, be back later to fill some requests.

bbjd, I didn't forget about you.


----------



## bbjd7

No worries Plazz didn't think you did I just figured if Niko finishes all the ones he has to do and you haven't got a chance to set mine up I might as well have Niko do mine but either way is fine wit me.


----------



## Suvaco

NikosCC said:


> Here wawa i even used the Real WAWA logo lol ... There really ain't many pics of him so i hope this will do..


Thanks Niko. Still need an avy though.


----------



## NikosCC

Wawaweewa said:


> Thanks Niko. Still need an avy though.


----------



## Suvaco

NikosCC said:


>


Do you think you could slip in "Demian Maia" somewhere on it, since he isn't really a recognizable face yet? That would be cool.


----------



## NikosCC

500.00 bro..


----------



## NikosCC

How's that WA


----------



## IronMan

plazzman said:


> *Hey IronMan!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: You MAY have to resize...


Hey, man. I can't get some of the stuff to work on my comp (f*cking thing), can you resize it for me?


----------



## Suvaco

NikosCC said:


> How's that WA


That's really great, thanks.


----------



## SimplyNate

If anyone can make Lesnar sig that would be awesome. I just threw some crap togather for the sake of the game I can't really find too many good pics of him.


----------



## plazzman

IronMan said:


> Hey, man. I can't get some of the stuff to work on my comp (f*cking thing), can you resize it for me?


Try this one


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

NikosCC said:


> 500.00 bro..


 Thanks man.


----------



## Sterling

I just want to give big props to all these guys making the sigs and the avatars. You all have done a great job and the graphics are looking great....Thanks Guys!


----------



## T.B.

Sterling said:


> I just want to give big props to all these guys making the sigs and the avatars. You all have done a great job and the graphics are looking great....Thanks Guys!


EXACTLY.

And to those of you who don't yet have a sig dedicated to your MMAFPTUFC fighter, feel free to request! NCC will DO WORK for you (as displayed)! :thumbsup:

AND if you HAVE requested...BE PATIENT! Your request will be completed! Patience is a virtue.


----------



## wafb

I need a Shogun banner, 500 points plus rep will be your compensation.:wink01:


----------



## kilik

Fighter: Michael Bisping

Photos You Want Used: Knees delivered to McCarthy (only if it is not to hard ti find)

Main Text: Michael Bisping 

Sub Text: Kilik

Color(s): Mainly Red with streaks of Black

Take as many points as you want but leave me with good betting amounts :thumb01:


----------



## NikosCC

Hey guys.. Sorry for the wait im really busy right now i have class and tomorrow i have a wedding im in so you know how that will be but trust me Sunday i will have you guys Sig's..

fitch
lauzon
marquardt
lesnar
shogun
bisping

Sorry for the wait.. Plazz can help out till i get back.. if he's not busy..


----------



## plazzman

I'll do Fitch, Shogun, and Lesnar, and if you're still not back, I'll do some more.


----------



## rufio.e0

I kinda need a Wandy sig (don't wanna bog down plazzy with my requests).

If these 3 could be in there (any size) that'd be awesome (I'll give someone 500 credits for it). Thank yall very much.


----------



## kamikaze145

Allright, I just switched to Marcus Davis and I need a sig. Whoever does it its cool with me, thanks in advance.


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor

Can someone size down this picture and make a banner with it? I really like this particular image because I think that it really showcases what "The Pitbull" is all about, but it is too big to use for my sig. If someone could size this down and make me a banner I would greatly appreciate it.

Fighter: Thiago "The Pitbull" Alves

Photos You Want Used: http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/articlefiles/3224-ThiagoAlves.jpg

Main Text: 

Sub Text: See the blondie in the back, bitches love me, she is eye F'n the shit out of me. And the brunette, she wants some too!

Color(s): Whatever you feel like


----------



## bbjd7

Plazz I'm in no hurry just wondering where I'm at on your sig list. Thanks a ton for doing this for the forum. You to Niko.


----------



## plazzman

doing your's right now bud.


----------



## bbjd7

Sweet thanks Plazz.


----------



## 6sidedlie

Big ups to all the dudes for putting this kind of time in, they look AMAZING! Keep up the unreal work gentlemen. This is looking like it is BIGGER and BETTER then ever.


----------



## kamikaze145

Allright, this one is more official
Fighter: Marcus Davis
Photos: http://

http://

http://
Font: Dont Care
Main Text: The Irish Hand Grenade
Subtext: kamikaze145
Colors: Preferably some sort of green thing, to go with the irish theme.


----------



## NikosCC

How's that bro.. 500.00


----------



## NikosCC

How's That Rufio?












Here EBC




Thats all i can do for now guys i'll be back later..


----------



## plazzman

bbjd7 said:


> Sweet thanks Plazz.


Let me know if you don't like it...


----------



## bbjd7

It's tight Plazz thanks man. I send you ur points ASAP.


----------



## plazzman

S_I_C said:


> Fighter: Jon Fitch
> 
> Photos You Want Used: Any picture that is ballin
> 
> Main Text:Shogun_is_Champ
> 
> Sub Text: none
> 
> Color(s): dont care
> 
> Avatar:
> 
> Picture: Different than my sig
> 
> Main Text: S_I_C


Here you go fine sir


----------



## SimplyNate

NikosCC said:


> How's that bro.. 500.00


Awesome thanks. 500? pffft I'll give you a couple grand wehn I can figure out how to donate points again. lol


----------



## MLS

SimplyNate said:


> Awesome thanks. 500? pffft I'll give you a couple grand wehn I can figure out how to donate points again. lol


Right under where you check your pm's it says your points. Under that is the donate button.


----------



## JT42

You guys do some amazing work. The Wandy and Tyson sigs are sick!


----------



## SimplyNate

mlsman23 said:


> Right under where you check your pm's it says your points. Under that is the donate button.


Yeah I figured it out lol... but thanks for the info.


----------



## NikosCC

500.00 bro..


----------



## MJB23

NikosCC said:


> 500.00 bro..


thanks man that looks great


----------



## NikosCC

Sorry it too so long WH..


----------



## MLS

Nikos, Plazz, Trey, ya'll keep up the good work, everyone appreciates it. :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC

500.00 bro hope you like it..


----------



## WarHERO

How stupid. I thought you missed it. Thanks Nikos it looks sweet.


----------



## JT42

That is awesome NikosCC! Thanks. I will hit you with another 500 if you have time to make the background around Marquardt black and red in the avy too.


----------



## wukkadb

Can someone make me an Avatar of *Fabricio Werdum*? I would prefer a GIF b/c that would be cool, but anything will do. Thanks in advance and I'll rep whoever makes my shizz. And I don't need a SIG, just an avatar. Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC

Looks like were really moving along with these Fighter sigs.. im just trying to see who is left, we have Shogun, ALves and Davis started already so be Patient guys.. Its alot fo work for me and Plazz so if i forgot anyone please PM me..

As for the rest if you didn't already ask for one and need one Please Post guys..


----------



## Judoka

Can someone slap "Judoka" on my current avatar picture?


----------



## wafb

NikosCC said:


> Looks like were really moving along with these Fighter sigs.. im just trying to see who is left, we have Shogun, ALves and Davis started already so be Patient guys.. Its alot fo work for me and Plazz so if i forgot anyone please PM me..
> 
> As for the rest if you didn't already ask for one and need one Please Post guys..


I know this takes time and I know it's going to be great, so do your thing guys and I can't wait to see the finished product.:thumbsup:


----------



## kamikaze145

Here are a few more pics, just use whichever you want.


----------



## plazzman

Judoka said:


> Can someone slap "Judoka" on my current avatar picture?


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

Guys, these Avatars and Signatures are fanstastic. I really appreciate it, and I'm sure everyone else does.


----------



## Lotus

great work guys every single user's sigs and avys look amazing


----------



## NikosCC

Here Kilik 500.00


----------



## kilik

NikosCC said:


> Something different lol hope you like it bro..
> 
> 500.00


Thanks mate it looks great. hope it didnt take to much of your time.
Much appreciated :thumb02:


----------



## SimplyNate

kilik said:


> Thanks mate it looks great. hope it didnt take to much of your time.
> Much appreciated :thumb02:
> 
> It says I need permission to upload it to my sig?


Right click on the image in this thread. Hit properties. Copy the link and paste it inbetween image tags in your sig. Don't use the uploader.

example [image]www.blahblahblah.com[/image]


----------



## NikosCC

Here ya go bro.. 500.00


----------



## kilik

SimplyNate said:


> Right click on the image in this thread. Hit properties. Copy the link and paste it inbetween image tags in your sig. Don't use the uploader.
> 
> example [image]www.blahblahblah.com[/image]


thanks


----------



## kamikaze145

NikosCC said:


> Here ya go bro.. 500.00


Sweet, thanks. This will help me get into this even more.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ

plazzman said:


> Here you go fine sir


I luff it, how mucho deniro?


----------



## plazzman

IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> Can someone size down this picture and make a banner with it? I really like this particular image because I think that it really showcases what "The Pitbull" is all about, but it is too big to use for my sig. If someone could size this down and make me a banner I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Fighter: Thiago "The Pitbull" Alves
> 
> Photos You Want Used: http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/articlefiles/3224-ThiagoAlves.jpg
> 
> Main Text:
> 
> Sub Text: See the blondie in the back, bitches love me, she is eye F'n the shit out of me. And the brunette, she wants some too!
> 
> Color(s): Whatever you feel like


something along those lines











and just in case


----------



## NikosCC

plazzman said:


> something along those lines


Dayum man that shits hott..


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor

Thanks a bunch plazz, once again you come through in the clutch for all those of us who need you. Thanks again, we all appreciate what you do.

how much i owe ya.


----------



## plazzman

IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> Thanks a bunch plazz, once again you come through in the clutch for all those of us who need you. Thanks again, we all appreciate what you do.
> 
> how much i owe ya.


No problem man.

500 peso's


----------



## MJB23

if it's not too much trouble could someone add MJB23 to my avatar pic but if you're still busy with other people's sigs its not that big of a deal


----------



## NikosCC

mjbish23 said:


> if it's not too much trouble could someone add MJB23 to my avatar pic but if you're still busy with other people's sigs its not that big of a deal












How's that


----------



## plazzman

wafb said:


> I know this takes time and I know it's going to be great, so do your thing guys and I can't wait to see the finished product.:thumbsup:


For my main man Wafb.


----------



## wafb

Wow Plazzy! I'm blown away!! This is excellent.


----------



## NikosCC

HEre bigdaddy just a lil something..


----------



## Judoka

plazzman said:


>


Cheers mate, Your a legend Plazz.

How much do i owe you in creds?


----------



## plazzman

Thanks bud, Avy's are 100


----------



## NikosCC




----------



## wafb

plazzman said:


> Thanks bud, Avy's are 100


I would like an Avy made up for me to complement the awesome banner I rock.


----------



## MJB23

NikosCC said:


> How's that


thanks thats great


----------



## IronMan

Can anyone do a GIF of Frank breaking Sylvia's arm and throw "IronMan" in there so I can use it as an avi. I just thought it would be sick and kind of intimidating. So my opponents can know what they're in for.


----------



## NikosCC

Here ya go bro


----------



## southpaw447

NikosCC said:


> Here ya go bro


that's a pretty sick Avvy:thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC

I made this one for ya SP if you like it..


----------



## southpaw447

NikosCC said:


> I made this one for ya SP if you like it..


nice thanks


----------



## NikosCC

southpaw447 said:


> nice thanks



Not a problem. If anyone else needs anything please post it so i can get them done for ya..

Thanx.


----------



## SimplyNate

Take a break Nikos lol. 

Get any sleep lately?


----------



## IronMan

NikosCC said:


> Not a problem. If anyone else needs anything please post it so i can get them done for ya..
> 
> Thanx.


Hey, nikos, I don't know if you can do GIF, but if you can, could you do that one with the Mir breaking sylvia's arm for me?

I'll send you meth so that you can stay up and do more avis for people. I promise.


----------



## plazzman

IronMan said:


> Hey, nikos, I don't know if you can do GIF, but if you can, could you do that one with the Mir breaking sylvia's arm for me?
> 
> I'll send you meth so that you can stay up and do more avis for people. I promise.


Niko's sleeping finally. But I'll take the Meth 

If you can find me the GIF, I'll make it for you.


----------



## SimplyNate

Im sure the gif of the arm break already exists. I'll check around.


----------



## IronMan

SimplyNate said:


> Im sure the gif of the arm break already exists. I'll check around.


Thanks man. Thanks to both of you guys.


----------



## SimplyNate

No luck on the gif yet. All the ones I found are broken. I'll take another look in the morning.


----------



## wukkadb

Hey thanks to whomever put my avatar up for me! Cheers


----------



## IronMan

Would anybody like to claim the avi so I can pay them? I don't know who did it.


----------



## ozz525

Can some one make me a avy and sig for Chris Lytle. You can put whatever you want in it thanks


----------



## NikosCC

No problem Ozz. I will get started on it ASAP.. I'll have something for you soon.. be patience


----------



## Negative1

I want to upload this here because I don't want to sign up for a host site.


----------



## NikosCC

Not really many pics of him floating around.. did what i could hope you enjoy.. 500.00 bro


----------



## ozz525

NikosCC said:


> Not really many pics of him floating around.. did what i could hope you enjoy.. 500.00 bro


Thanks man I really like that av


----------



## wafb

ok, man up, who do I owe for this great avy I have now?:thumb02:

PS. I'd like to pay you.:thumb02:


----------



## Lightfall

Can anyone make me an Anderson Silva av

using this picture http://www.olieng.net/wallpapers/800x600/silva_spider_wallpaper_olieng.net.jpg


----------



## Judoka

Can someone make me a Karo Parisyan sig? Greatly appreciated.


----------



## NikosCC

Judoka said:


> Can someone make me a Karo Parisyan sig? Greatly appreciated.


I will get on it in a little bit bro .. gimme alittle..


----------



## NikosCC

wafb said:


> ok, man up, who do I owe for this great avy I have now?:thumb02:
> 
> PS. I'd like to pay you.:thumb02:


That was me bro don't worry about it..


----------



## Judoka

NikosCC said:


> I will get on it in a little bit bro .. gimme alittle..


No worries, Take your time.


----------



## NikosCC

500.00 bro hope you like it..


----------



## silvawand

Hey there, if I could get a avatar of anyone of these pictures that would be cool.

And if you could put the rest in a sig design that would be wicked awesome, thank you suh.


----------



## NikosCC

No problem bro would you like anything written in them?


----------



## NikosCC

Hope you like it i followed the B/W you had on your avy..

500.00 bro


----------



## silvawand

NikosCC said:


> Hope you like it i followed the B/W you had on your avy..
> 
> 500.00 bro


Wicked, I love it. Thanks a lot dude.

I'm guessing 500.00 is referring to credits? I only have like a 100 now because I put all my credits down on bets weeks ago for 84. But once I win my monay I'll shoot 500 at you.

Thanks again.


----------



## wafb

NikosCC said:


> That was me bro don't worry about it..


oh ok, then.Gracias.:thumbsup:


----------



## MLS

Was wondering if the team rampage logo that is in WarHero's sig could be added to mine as well.


----------



## Judoka

NikosCC said:


> 500.00 bro hope you like it..


Thanks a lot mate and yeah its great.

PS - Thanks to whoever already put it in my sig.


----------



## CopperShark

Judoka said:


> Thanks a lot mate and yeah its great.
> 
> *PS - Thanks to whoever already put it in my sig.*



Whenever something goes on in your profile, or sig. It's me or Trey.

Divine Intervention.


----------



## slapshot

what can you do with this I need some mike swick sig..quick!


----------



## NikosCC

Hope you like it Slap.. 500.00 bro


----------



## The Legend

Fighter: Tito Ortiz

Photos You Want Used: Surprise me or if I have to choose I will

Main Text: The Legend (or just Legend if The Legend doesn't fit)


Color(s): Black and Yellow(like his shorts from this past weekend)


----------



## NikosCC

The Legend said:


> Fighter: Tito Ortiz
> 
> Photos You Want Used: Surprise me or if I have to choose I will
> 
> Main Text: The Legend (or just Legend if The Legend doesn't fit)
> 
> 
> Color(s): Black and Yellow(like his shorts from this past weekend)






















Hope you like it bro..


----------



## The Legend

Thanks a lot.


----------



## NikosCC

The Legend said:


> Thanks a lot.



No problem bro Enjoy...


----------



## plazzman

Damn, that's really f*ckin good, better than what I had in mind.

PS: Let me know if you need help inserting it, Legend.


----------



## The Legend

plazzman said:


> Damn, that's really f*ckin good, better than what I had in mind.
> 
> PS: Let me know if you need help inserting it, Legend.


Nikos already helped me thanks though:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Scape

Can any1 help me?

Made a sig but sayz it's too large to upload but I'm comparing it to everyone else's and it should be cool.

450x200
63,879 bytes

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll225/gscape/ArlovskiSig-GScape.jpg

Mucho appreciated :thumb02:


----------



## plazzman

Nevermind, got it.


----------



## MJB23

Green Scape said:


> Can any1 help me?
> 
> Made a sig but sayz it's too large to upload but I'm comparing it to everyone else's and it should be cool.
> 
> 450x200
> 63,879 bytes
> 
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll225/gscape/ArlovskiSig-GScape.jpg
> 
> Mucho appreciated :thumb02:


That's a sick sig hopefully someone can straighten it out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Scape

plazzman said:


> Nevermind, got it.


Nice, thanks for whoever got it up, Mr. Plazz?
raise02:


----------

